# Solved: CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad, CMOS Date/Time Not Set - Only happens sometimes



## stars169 (Feb 6, 2004)

This is only happening about every 10 tenth time I start the computer. When the computer is turned on, a message is displayed (white text and black background) that the "CMOS/GPNV Checksum Bad, CMOS Date/Time Note Set, Press <F4> to Run SETUP".
Windows XP is started and the time for the computer is set to January 1, 2002 01:00AM. I can manually change the date/time in Windows to the correct time. However, this is happening only occasionally. How can I prevent this from happening? 
I have ran anti-virus scan and no viruses were found. Also, downloaded the latest version of Adaware and Spybot Search & Destroy and scanned the computer, nothing was found. Ran Disk Defragmenter and ScanDisk and no errors were found.


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

Probably need a new CMOS battery. They are the quarter sized watch battery looking thing on the mother board.


----------



## stars169 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thank you for your helpful assistance. I hope it is only the CMOS battery.

Now, sometimes the computer does not start or switch off. The computer has to be turned off at the powerpoint. Also, when the computer is started and the time is incorrect (set to January 1, 2002 01:00AM), I entered the BIOS settings and found that the processor speed has been changed from 3.2GHz to 2.8GHz. 
I have been able to adjust the computer's time to the correct time in Windows XP and then Restart the computer. The computer is started properly, but as soon as I shut down the computer and later start the computer, the time is incorrect (set to January 1, 2002 01:00AM).
I will have to contact the manufacturer as the computer is still under warranty and I only purchased the computer a few months ago. I do not think that this should happen with a new computer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

New computers sometimes still have older batteries in them. I'd replace the cmos battery as suggested, they are about $3 or so. Other option, if it's still under warranty, call and complain.


----------



## stars169 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks for the advice.
The CMOS BIOS battery was replaced.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did it fix the problem? Since it's a year since the older posts, my guess is yes?


----------



## stars169 (Feb 6, 2004)

The problem was fixed, by replacing the CMOS battery. However, after the CMOS battery was replaced three years ago, the problem has re-appeared and the CMOS battery will need to be replaced again.


----------



## stars169 (Feb 6, 2004)

I replaced the CMOS BIOS battery and the problem with the date/time was fixed.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

We just keep solving this one


----------



## Erald Coil (May 30, 2008)

Same problem, ECS board, switched with identical working battery from another board, but still not able to get past POST. This is a new baord (ECS G31T-M(1.0)) into which I've planted a Pentium D 920.

So besides the battery trick and manually clearing the CMOS (which it appears to do on its own every time), does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try a brand new battery. Just in case


----------



## Erald Coil (May 30, 2008)

AcaCandy,
I've already dismantled the system and am shipping the board back to the EGG today. If it's this much trouble right out of the box, then I'd rather pay the return shipping and invest in a different and hopefully more reliable board.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## snyk (Jul 12, 2008)

My h'w config = Intel P4, 2.6 ghz, 768 mb ram. Using Mswin 2000pro. Since last 1 week I got a problem. I used to shutdown the system normally in the evening. In the morning I start the PC it starts after I switch on my power button, but before I use the on switch in the PC. Then it halts at the page in which error massage " CMON/GPNV checksum bad Press <f4> to run set up" shows.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Go to F4 and save changes coming out, then restart.


----------

